# Definitivamente hay sectas y cosas raras...



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2009)

Este post lo abro para poner al alcance de todos mucha información muy verídica de que hay cosas muy "raras" en este mundo pequeño en que vivimos...y además de haber cosas raras dentro hay cosas raras que suceden desde fuera del planeta.

Una vez introducidos con el prólogo paso a dejar evidencia de que las cosas pasan siempre por una razón y que todo está escrito...pero no por el Destino sino por nosotros mismos.

El primer ejemplo que ofrezco en este post es el de Las Torres Gemelas en los billetes de U$s5 y U$s20.
Yo mismo hice la prueba justo hace un rato, doblando los billetes como muestra el video y se ven claramente las 2 torres antes y despues del "accidente"

aqui esta el link:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FK6gb4iMd4

Para continuar con éste post, también les comento que el pasado viernes en una peña que hago con unos amigos, y hablando un poco de cosas no muy normales, uno de mis amigos contó que la canción "Mueve el ombligo" de Christel, si se invierte el resultado es una frase que dice así: "debes morir, muerete..."
Instantáneamente nos metimos en internet y vimos el video en youtube...no obstante y ante la duda de que hubiese sido una farsa, utilice un programa de audio llamado "Audacity", coloqué la canción y la revertí, el resultado fue la frase pronunciada con una calidad y claridad increíble...pronto subo el fragmento de audio.


----------



## luisgrillo (Nov 1, 2009)

Ami se me hace que eso de las torres fue hecho por los mismos gringos, debieron de hacer un backup de sus cosas imprtates y despues tumbaron la torres hechandole la culpa al Bin y el acepto la culpa por una modica cantidad de dolares y los gringos se fueron a pakistan y esos lados para llebarse todo el petroleo.... Es mi punto de vista


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2009)

Bueno aqui esta el fragmento ya invertido de la canción diavólica...les pido que no sean muy exigentes a la hora de escucharlo pues es obvio que no dice:

"debes morir, muerete" con las letras R y eso pues la canción en directo en ese momento dice así: "mueve el ombligo, mueveló oh oh oh"

la frase se escucha directamente despues del "oh oh oh", es decir se escucha así en invertido: "oh oh oh, debes morir, muerete, ay ay..."


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2009)

hola, que hay sectas y cosas raras es asi.
que hay acoincidencias en las cosas es tambien, pero son 2 cosass que se pueden tratar en forma muy distinta.

*1 .. COINCIDENCIAS-*
basta que un loco o grupo de locos quiera armar algo asi , y listo , se arma.
tambien esta que si uno se pone a buscar en las liles y lines de canciones algun fragmento que pasado al revez suene "algo" ya esta, imaginen a un tipo que tiene un programa para pasar musica al revez y esta todo el dia con eso, solo de al pedo que esta, o por que otro le dijo .
asi podras encontrar cosas en canciones infanitiles y rockeras.
y vuelvo al primer punto , habra quienes lo hagan a proposito, solo para obtener publicidad.
y ??
y no solo en musica, en medios graficos tambien, si nos ponemso a juntar letras o frases segun nos convenga, o segun una norma nuestra (que nos convenga) podremso hacer mensajes diabolicos o comicos , o lo que sea.......pero no se por que a la gente le pinta siempre lo diabolico.
no se.

*2 -- HAY SECTAS Y COSAS ASI.*
esta pregunta es de una respuesta inmensa y seria similar a preguntar:
hay ignorancia?? fanarismo ?? y cosas asi ??
ayer justo mirando la TV hacian un reportaje, una camara oculta , solo lo pude ver unos momentos, acerca de brujas y esas mujerss (y hombres) que tiran las cartas.
y algunas cosas se ven:
que suelen estar en lugares pobres.
o sea donde hay miseria e ignorancia.
y en ese programa de TV estaba tambien un señor el cual explcaba , un señor inteligente que trataba de acosnsejar, y me quedo un argumento sencillo, diria de logica, algo quenosotros aprendimos a usar.
el señor decia:

si cuando te tiran las cartas se supone que te dice tu futuro, o tu personalidad, o lo que sea TUYO .
y vos estas ahi, frente a la bruja en la mesa.
entonces la prueba que hayque hacer es sencilla: que tire las cartas varias veces , si esa magia existe entonces las cartas siempre saldran iguales , puesto que vos sos siempr el mismo .

con logica sencilla se refutan las estupideces de el ser humano.
lo que motiva a las 2 cosas que se plantean aca son comportamientos humanos, que es , por lo menso para mi MUY INTERESANTE analizarlos.
pero engancharse a creer eso............es perder el tiempo .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2009)

Yo soy un tipo muy estudioso de las ciencas experimentales y soy fuertemente esceptico y agnóstico, por ende no creo en religiones y esas bobadas, que para otros son cosas muy importantes....pero....

a la vez, estoy muy convencido porque lo he vivido, que ciertas cosas existen, incluso cosas que dicen las religiones...pero este post no es para hablar de religión...sino para hablar de cosas que los humanos hacen, a proposito, buscando dejar un mensaje oculto, peligroso, que si lo sabemos leer a tiempo podremos salvar ciertas cosas...

siguiendo con el post, tambien les comento que en las caja de cigarrillos "Marlboro" en la imagen central, donde se encuentran los 2 caballos parados apuntando hacia el centro, justo debajo de los mismos, aparecen 2 miembros del "*Ku Klux Klan* (*KKK*)" apuntando hacia la frase: 
"vini - vidi - vice" que en italiano significa "vine - ví - y vencí" y la dijo Julio César al derrotar a Farnaces II del Ponto en la Batalla de Zela.

Todo esto es cierto y dejo la imagen:


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2009)

el texto lo veo , pero a los 2 miembros de el KKK no los veo



DJ DRACO dijo:


> a la vez, estoy muy convencido porque lo he vivido, que ciertas cosas existen, incluso cosas que dicen las religiones...pero este post no es para hablar de religión...sino para hablar de cosas que los humanos hacen, a proposito, buscando dejar un mensaje oculto, peligroso, que si lo sabemos leer a tiempo podremos salvar ciertas cosas...
> 
> :


 
esto no te comprendo .

1 .... las cosas que hace 100 años no se comprendian eran "ciertas cosas raras" , solo hizo falta que fueran comprendidas.
hace 100 , hace 200 , hace 1000 años.
en fin, ya podemos ir suponiendo que No hay cosas raras, solo cosas que aun no hemso explicado.

ahora lo de mensajes ocultos , no presupondre nada, pero por lo que pones supongo que es el caso 2 :
1 -- mensajes de cosas que ocurriran por que esa gente lo sabe, ve el futuro ???
2 -- mensaje de cosas queocurriran por que esa gente LO PROVOCARA .


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 1, 2009)

Vieron el documental Zeitgeist Addendum? Uno de los tantos documentales que trata estos temas, muy interesante...

También está el grupo Bilderberg, otra de las cosas intrigantes que tiene el mundo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2009)

En respuesta a lo de Marlboro, los miembros del KKK estan formados por la parte balnca entre las piernas traseras de cada caballo.

igualmente eso es una imagen del logo, pero en la cajita estan en relieve.

Espero que todos vayan haciendo sus aportes en cuanto a estos temas asi compartimos estas "cosas raras del universo"

Tengo varias experiencias con espectros para contarles a medida q avance el post.

Por ahora dejo el fragmento de la canción diabólica:

saludos.

Para terminar de aclarar lo de Marlboro, les termino de mostrar todos los signos ocultos en la cajita:

1) la caja de Marlboro forma 3 K rojas al frente, al reverso y al pie de la cajita (ver "imagen 1")
2) al frente tiene esos 2 caballos pero 1 es tipo unicornio y debajo de ambos los 2 miembros del KKK señalando la frase "vini-vidi-vince" (imagen 2)
3) por último si cubrimos la palabra Marlboro con una hoja, vemos que la L y la B forman 2 piernas de una persona que esta mirando hacia otras 2 piernas (formadas por las puntas de la M) de una persona que esta siendo colgada (ahorcada), tal y como lo hacían los KKK a sus victimas de color. (imagen 3)


----------



## electrodan (Nov 1, 2009)

Eso de las K, no lo entiendo. Lo de que los palitos de la M son las piernas de una persona ahorcada, ya me parece una completa estupidez.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 1, 2009)

Raro es que un compilador te de más errores que lineas has escrito

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2009)

opino lo mismo electrodan, a cada uno le gustan cosas diferentes, esto es ...como ya puse segun quien quiera verlo o buscarle el pelo al huevo.

aqui hice unos dibujos, en verdad copie y pegue , de el miembro de el KKK el cual puede ser un fantasmita amigable señalando
o un señor narigon 
o un pinguinoo
o .pues......solo la entepiernas de el caballo, que mas ????

esto se pone divertido.


----------



## asherar (Nov 1, 2009)

Claro, porqué no dicen que los palitos de la "l" y la "b" son las torres gemelas !!! 

Esto es buscar información en el ruido. Y ya se sabe que si uno busca algo el tiempo suficiente, al final lo termina encontrando. Es como las caras de satanás en las fotos del derrumbe de las torres. 
Uno encuentra sólo lo que busca, en especial cuando se tiene una idea fija 
 (también decimos la croqueta podrida). 

La psicología dice que uno primero toma una decisión irracional, y *luego* se dedica a justificarla. 

Bah! Porca humanidad ...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2009)

lo de mirar las cartas.
o en la borra de cafe (el fondito de el cafe a ver "señales ") .

para mi tiene esos 2 palitos una connotacion sesual (no lo escribo con la x por si algun sistema automatico de el foro se pòne en alerta rojo) .
fijate que el primer palito preño al segundo .



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> La psicología dice que uno primero toma una decisión irracional, y *luego* se dedica a justificarla.
> 
> ...


 
muy interesante, eso lo dice la psico ?? 
yo tarde bastante en darme cuenta, pero es muy real, : la gente hace asi, exactamente .
una frase muy justa.
y cuanto mas hace asi mas se acostumbran y se vuelven personas de miercoles, se terminan creyendo sus justificaciones.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2009)

Es muy probable que buscando con tiempo uno encuentre cosas...

...lo que es muy INPROBABLE es que en 1 misma cosa (cajita de cigarrillo) encuentres 4 cosas que te indican una misma secta...

y en respuesta a fernandob el caballo que tiene "corona" simula ser un unicornio ES UNA DE LAS FIGURAS DEL LOGO REPRESENTATIVO DEL KKK.

por otro lado lo de los billetes tambien lo comprobé yo mismo, hoy mismo.

Cada uno cree lo que quiere pero...que las cosas estan está y que las sectas tienen acceso a cosas muy importantes (como fabricar dolares) o que son dueños de empresas gigantes como Marlboro, eso es CIERTO.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2009)

ah.eso es otra cosa.
eso si , de verdad te lo creo.

que los que manejan empresas muy podereosas, o tienen $$ a cagarse esten en sectas, si .
y por varias razones.

han habido famosos que incluso lo han declarado, es mas, hasta uno se pregunta por que gente que tiene mucho poder actua como locos de la cabeza.

por eso si, te doy la razon.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 1, 2009)

pues los veite varos me quieren mucho (aunque nunca llegan a mi bolsillo) o como dice mi madre, el que busca encuentra   considero que todo en esta vida se relaciona entre si,la vida es pulp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixpj_Vs1PVc


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mi abuelita siempre me dice: "Si busca encuentra"

Y si es cierto, un dia buscando en mi sopa encontre una pequeña hormiga, luego alguna vez un pelo... y así durante mucho tiempo encontraba cosas y apuesto a que si no ponemos ojo clinico a esas pequeñeces jamás veriamos nada.

Si tu sales de madrugada al patio de tu casa y volteas al cielo, encuentras que esta lleno de estrellas( cuando esta claro, sin nubes), pero si duras un rato más ahí, podrás ver algun objeto viajando a muy alta velocidad, considerando la altura nunca diras que se trata de un avión. Ni un satélite, creo, viajaría a esa velocidad.

La palabra -Malbado, también tiene las letras que menciona DJ DRACO. Si buscamos en el diccionario encontamos muchas de esas palabras, como la "sopa" de letras.

Han intentado unir sus manos mediante el dedo medio y halar (jalar) o tirar hacia afuera con fuerza mientras un perro se encuentra en trabajo de evacuación intestinal? Les aseguro que el pobre perrillo no conseguira su objetivo; por lo menos cuando yo era un chiquillo, así pude evitar que ensuciarán el pasto del parque esos canes.

Algunos diran, Y que tiene que ver esto con la navidad? Pues nada, solo quise establecer que existen cosas que no vemos, llamese Fé, fuerzas ocultas, energias, vibras, etc.

Click..


----------



## electrodan (Nov 1, 2009)

Lo de la corona es un poco mas probable, pero aún así puede ser una coincidencia.
Y si fuera verdad, de todas formas creo que el que lo descubrió no tenía nada mejor que hacer.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 1, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> ...de todas formas creo que el que lo descubrió no tenía nada mejor que hacer.


 
Como el caso de la sopa de CRONOS1970 

Click..


----------



## electrodan (Nov 1, 2009)

Ahora si creo que es muy probable que estos tipos usen mensajes subliminales. Por dos razones, específicamente: recién descubro donde están las tan nombradas Ks, y, que esta misma marca de cigarros usó mensajes subliminales de orientación sexual en otras publicidades.
No tengo duda de que los mensajes subliminales en forma de imágenes que se suceden rápidamente pueden causar algunos efectos en la conciencia. Creo que la asociación que se logra en esos casos es parcial, no dándole tiempo al cerebro de fijarlo en la memoria (y por lo tanto, no permitiéndonos ser conscientes de ello).
Ahora, eso de las letras al revés en las canciones por ejemplo, dudo que provoque efecto alguno. ¿Por que? Porque simplemente, si la canción está al revés, el patrón que recibe el cerebro no es asociable a ningún otro que se encuentre almacenado. Otro caso es este: si no sabemos que significan las tres Ks, tampoco sabemos italiano (o el idioma en el que estuvieran esas letras), ni llegamos a reconocer a los tipos vestidos de blanquito: ¿que efecto nos podrían causar los cigarros esos? Un cancer de pulmón, como mucho.


----------



## asherar (Nov 1, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Mi abuelita siempre me dice: "Si busca encuentra"
> 
> ...La palabra -Malbado, también tiene las letras que menciona DJ DRACO. Si buscamos en el diccionario encontamos muchas de esas palabras, como la "sopa" de letras
> ...




ERROR: Malvado se escribe con v corta.  
Qué te hacés el que buscaste en el diccionario ?


A ver qué secta es ésta ?


Esto no es una secta: es tener la "idea fifa".


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ups...!

Bueno, Malbaratar entonces. Ahora si lo busqué!!! Y i i i j a a a ..

Aún puedo editar el otro post, pero mejor así lo dejo  acepto mi equívoco y lo aventurado de mi respuesta, quise probar que en todo podemos ver cosas que no son, o tal vez sí. Saben algo de la sugestión?

Click..


----------



## asherar (Nov 1, 2009)

Así me gusta,  que se la banque bien macho y no le tenga miedo a equivocarse ! 

Yo te corrijo a vos pero, ya llevo unas cuantas metidas de pata ... ops:


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> "vini - vidi - vice" que *en italiano* significa "vine - ví - y vencí" y *la dijo Julio César*...



La dijo Julio César, Cónsul (que no Emperador) de Roma, en donde hablaban... ¿italiano?
Estuve convencido toda mi vida de que era latín .

-------------

Y fijate si habrá cosas raras Draco...

Tu firma dice: _LA VIDA ES UN ROLLO DE PAPEL HIGIÉNICO...GIRA, GIRA HASTA QUE SE ACABA
_Contemos las palabras (puntos y comas incluidos) y da... 18

Por otro lado, te registraste el 7 de enero de 2008, o sea, 7/1/2008. Si sumamos los dígitos da... ¡18!

¡Hay algo raro ahí! ¿O será alguna pavada que encontré sólo por andar buscando?
Te aclaro que lo único que hice fue contar el número de palabras en tu firma y buscar en tu perfil algo que me diera o mismo. Y ahí estaba.

Te recomiendo un libro muy bueno que se llama _"Conviértase en brujo_, _conviértase_ en _sabio"_. No hay tanta cosa sobrenatural como parece. Las leyes de los grandes números hacen que sea más que lógico que sucedan. Es más, lo raro sería que NO sucedieran.
No me acuerdo el autor ahora, creo que es un francés. Si a alguien le interesa me fijo.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow!
(Ahora ya están todos los caracteres?)


----------



## aguevara (Nov 2, 2009)

ya no fumen yerba


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 2, 2009)

O que se mochen!!! Güaca..güaca..güaca..


----------



## sornyacolores (Nov 3, 2009)

eso cualquier loco lo puede hacer


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 3, 2009)

JAJAJA

mi post no es referido a encontrar cosas que pueden llegar a ser... es simplemente demostrar que existen sectas, y que van dejando mensajes ocultos en cosas que vemos todos los dias...solo hay que saber mirar.

para esto les recomiendo 3 peliculas:

El codigo DaVinci
Ángeles y demonios
Numero 23

en todas van a ver cosas que estan ocultas y que alguien con capacidad las decifra.

pero..volviendo al tema.-..-..YA NADIE TIENE COSAS RARAS O PARANORMALES QUE CONTAR???

bien, entonces sigo yo...proximamente

pq ahora estoy ocupado.

saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 3, 2009)

esta interesante el tema


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 3, 2009)

me parece que no tiene nada que ver con el tema...

...yo estoy subiendo cosas realmente interesantes.

click


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 3, 2009)

Y que me dicen de los mensajes subliminales que podrían existir en los anuncios comerciales.
Compra, compra, compra, compra..!

Cadenas alimenticias, ropa y productos para adelgazar o para engordar, gimnacios. Puff..!

Cambio y click..!


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 3, 2009)

en eso, lo que te venden no es el producto en si, sino la nesesidad del producto, si vas a vender un producto reductivo comiensale a decir al espectador gordo


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 3, 2009)

Bola de depravados....


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Bola de depravados....



la ultima me recuerda al maestro Rochi cuando miraba sus revistas para adultos y le sangraba la nariz (Dragon Ball)


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 3, 2009)

18 años verdad?....


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 3, 2009)

Ami me gusta el mensaje subliminal de la propaganda de Axe. 
Y el mensaje de partuza de la propaganda de Gancia.
Y el de la pirinola Toma 1, Toma todo.  jua jua jua

Se acuerdan lo que decian de Xuxa, y de los pitufos, y de los chicles con droga. 

Que recuerdos.... aaaaa.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2009)

helminto dijo:


> 18 años verdad?....




Eh??????


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 3, 2009)

perdon solo rectificaba la razon de los gustos, (sin ofender)


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2009)

jajaja, naa, namas me acordé!!! que buena caricatura!!!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 3, 2009)

¿Y las canciones de Xuxa al revés?
Había una que era reeeeeee satánica. Y hay una de Fito Paéz, creo que "Tumbas de la Gloria" que también la das vuelta y sale satán del estéreo.

*M*e*e**n**v**s**a**j**e**s..s**u**b**l**i**m**i**n**a**l**e**s..s**e..p**u**e**d**e**n..v**e**r..p**o**r..t**o**d**o**s..l**a**d**o**s*


Muajajajajajaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 3, 2009)

y hasta con, "porfavor"  esa es buena, te la rifas cacho (lastima que mis ahorros no pasan del chancho de barro)


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y las canciones de Xuxa al revés?
> Había una que era reeeeeee satánica. Y hay una de Fito Paéz, creo que "Tumbas de la Gloria" que también la das vuelta y sale satán del estéreo.
> 
> *M*e*e**n**v**s**a**j**e**s..s**u**b**l**i**m**i**n**a**l**e**s..s**e..p**u**e**d**e**n..v**e**r..p**o**r..t**o**d**o**s..l**a**d**o**s*
> ...


e[/SIZE]nvíaletodostusahorrosaCachoporfavor Si es por la vía subliminal no se pide por favor... o sí???

Jjajaa, 

ya en serio, lo de las canciones y sus mensajes... son pura coincidencia??? o de plano hay que tener pacto con satán para tener exito???


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 3, 2009)

mira que lo he llamado y solo suena la contestadora, que mas, tendre que ir pensando en hablar con dios


----------



## Cacho (Nov 3, 2009)

Por lo menos tenía que pedirlo por favor, si les voy a hacer perder tiempo en leer semejante idiotez, ¿no?



helminto dijo:


> mira que lo he llamado y solo suena la contestadora, que mas, tendre que ir pensando en hablar con dios


Pasame el mensaje, que yo tengo el número de celular y a mí sí me atiende. Siempre me comenta que cuando sea grande, quiere ser como yo


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 3, 2009)

ya decia yo, ese cacho es un cacho de cielo (o infierno)


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Por lo menos tenía que pedirlo por favor, si les voy a hacer perder tiempo en leer semejante idiotez, ¿no?




JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJ, LO SABÍA 

Nos tomó el pelo


----------



## fernandob (Nov 3, 2009)

no se qu edicen de la cancion de xuxa pero tienen razon:

xuxa del revez, y tambien de delante  hace mucho que no la veo pero xuxa por todos lados !!!!!!!!! que bombon !!!!!!!

<3


----------



## Cacho (Nov 3, 2009)

Mhhh....

Bueno, Xuxa para vos, me quedo con las Paquitas para elegir (y no me olvido de que la Oreiro era Paquita)

Te dejo el video de Xuxa en llamas. De verdad...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx3wZ-yPpEQ&feature=fvw

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 4, 2009)

Si de Xuxa hay que hablar pueden llegar a echarme del foro, por ende prosigamos con el tema de mensajes subliminales...dicen que tambien habia unas imagenes en el Camello de "Camel"..

pero yo creo que esas si eran estupideces dibujadas a proposito y no mensajes reales.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 4, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si de Xuxa hay que hablar pueden llegar a echarme del foro, por ende prosigamos con el tema de mensajes subliminales...dicen que tambien habia unas imagenes en el Camello de "Camel"..
> 
> pero yo creo que esas si eran estupideces dibujadas a proposito y no mensajes reales.



A ver dijo el ciego


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 4, 2009)

Se fijaron que entre las llamas del video de Xuxa se ve la cara del diablo( satán o demonio)??

Plock..


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 5, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Se fijaron que entre las llamas del video de Xuxa se ve la cara del diablo( satán o demonio)??
> 
> Plock..





Casi, estan en el minuto 3:15


----------

